# Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla Cigar Review - They where worth the price for a 5r



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla Cigar Review - They where worth the price for a 5r*

It was a good smoke, not great just good. It lit well, a few minor burning issues. The flavor was a little shy of what I like to experience in a ci...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla Cigar Review - They where worth the price for a 5r


----------

